# 5 hour spruce up - VW Bora with PINK BBS LM's!!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I was supposed to be spending today prep'ing my mates Megane 250 for its imminent sale, but he couldn't get a lift back home and back over, so I decided to offer my mate Greg some love on his VW Bora. I wanted to have a play with Auto Finesse Glide and a few other new bits, so it seemed the ideal opportunity. I like putting the Megs MF system through its paces too, on hard paint... although it wasn't quite as useful on this car...

Some befores:


P1060434 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060437 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060438 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels as ever, we first up, treated with G101 and Smart Wheels with various brushes. Tyres and arches with G101. No pics I'm afraid.

Next up, I degreased the front end of the car with Auto Finesse Citrus Power:


P1060440 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then snow foamed with Auto Brite Magi Foam:


P1060441 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060442 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then rinsed and washed with Auto Finesse Lather and lambswool wash mitt, then rinsed again.

Next, I used Tardis and Purple Rain to decontaminate the paintwork, ahead of claying:


P1060443 by RussZS, on Flickr

Purple Rain doing its thing:


P1060444 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060446 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tardis doing its thang:


P1060450 by RussZS, on Flickr

Claying was next!

I had some new clay lube to try out for the first time - Auto Finesse's Glide Clay Lube, which I used along with Auto Finesse's Clay Bar (my current fave!)


P1060452 by RussZS, on Flickr

Now, you could say that clay lube is clay lube, but Glide seemed to do something very differently to most lubes I've tried. The best way I can explain it, is that it seemed to feel as though a layer of "slime" had been added to the car and the clay bar just "glided" (hence the name I guess!) over the surface! It was very impressive. I'm not a massive fan of claying, but this made it bearable tbh!

However, the current version I have, which I believe is changing, left me with green staining on my hands and around my nails, so make sure you wear gloves if you have this version! Also, I used about 125ml, so "cost per car" is pretty high, but presumably a concentrate will be released eventually  Very promising product though, and brings something new to the clay lube world IMO!

Tree sap!


P1060453 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then refoamed, rewashed and dried, ready to assess the swirling.

During wahsing, I'd noticed it was pretty bad, but look at this...


P1060462 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060464 by RussZS, on Flickr

11 years worth of poor washing... and some of these were DEEP.

I whipped out the Megs MF System (5" Cutting Disc and D300) and ****ily started correcting the bonnet assuming that it'd be perfect after a single set and I could get the bonnet corrected pretty quickly - remember I only had this car for 5 hours, but that bonnet I was determined to sort properly, then pick and choose the worst bits from the rest of the car, in the time I had left.

However, after a set with D300, I'd say it was correcting 60% at best... this paint was HARD! I tried another set, which improved things further, but still only about 70% corrected or so!

This had become personal, and I was getting very conscious of the rising temps, so didn't want to start using foam on Rotary. So, out came the "big guns"!!


P1060465 by RussZS, on Flickr

Scholl's superb S3 and Dodo Juice SN Wool pad...


P1060468 by RussZS, on Flickr

:doublesho:buffer::thumb:

MUCH better! It needed some refining still, but I was getting happier with the finish.


P1060473 by RussZS, on Flickr

After refining with S17+:


P1060466 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not 100%... but not bad, given how hard the paint was!

However, I was running out of time, so I decided to prioritise the top half of panels, so went around the car with Scholl S17 and a white SSP:


P1060478 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


P1060477 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not perfect again, but remember I only have 5 hours!!


P1060480 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060495 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060499 by RussZS, on Flickr

I finished up polishing by 4pm, and spent the next 90 mins or so cleansing the remaining panels with Auto Finesse Tripple, on DA with 3M Blue Pad. This added a nice wetness to the paint, but did very little to correct the swirling, on this rock hard paint (as expected really)

LSP for today was Auto Finesse Tough Coat:


P1060519 by RussZS, on Flickr

I used Opti Seal on the wheels:


P1060520 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tripple was used on the front and rear bumpers by hand, to give them a quick cleanse (look at that MF pad!!!)


P1060522 by RussZS, on Flickr

Here are the afters...


P1060485 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060486 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060490 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060500 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060502 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060503 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060508 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060509 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060510 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060515 by RussZS, on Flickr

I still need to sort the headlights, which REALLY need a polish, and the roof is a swirl and RDS frenzy, but I simply ran out of time to do any more 

Not bad though for 5 hours I thought!

Quick vid of the bonnet!



Thanks for reading,

Russ.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

great work Russ - love the wheels 

numberplate is brilliant :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh for gawds sake, look at the wheels!! :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers 

The wheels got SO MUCH attention, it was unreal! £120 refurb from City Powder Coaters. Decent job they've done too!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ahh now i understand your **** comment "you need pink wheels"

lol good job slut.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Great work Russ. Truly nasty wheels.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Russ :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great work Russ, like the bora but the wheels, WTF & WHY :doublesho


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great job Russ, but those wheels, OMG :doublesho


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Outstanding work for 5 hours. Even for a full day that would be impressive. 

£120 for a wheel refurb?!? I just paid £312 for my 17 spokes to be coated in a black chrome colour :doublesho


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great work in a short space of time Russ! :thumb:

What sort of the durability do you get from Tough Coat?

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Great work in a short space of time Russ! :thumb:
> 
> What sort of the durability do you get from Tough Coat?
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan, and you were right! (The PM!) :lol:

I don't know yet, it's been on my Mum's and GF's car for about 7 weeks now and shows no signs of fading so far...


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Look at them wheels! Even the Mrs said "why has it got silly wheels?" l:lol: 

good work though mate


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

great stuff but those wheels are err different.good but bad but good.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job Russ, I'm Really liking S3 gold on the SSP, do You get any dusting or is it just me??


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm amamzed he can drive on those "BBS LM's" without any bolts holding them together


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

nogrille said:


> I'm amamzed he can drive on those "BBS LM's" without any bolts holding them together


:lol: I guess he used a lot of sealant between the barrel and rims!

Alan W


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

nogrille said:


> I'm amamzed he can drive on those "BBS LM's" without any bolts holding them together


Probably replicas/fakes like 99% of them out there.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish Russ


----------



## chad16384 (May 2, 2011)

Great turn around mate. Wheels are definitely marmite. Personally I love em!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate, looks stunning.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great work and corrections in a short timeframe mate as always, not loving those wheels though, they are shockingly bad lol


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Great job Russ, any reason as to why you left the bra on or was it so you didnt have to all thebonnet?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

zsdom said:


> Great job Russ, any reason as to why you left the bra on or was it so you didnt have to all thebonnet?


Just time really, and I know they can scratch when taking on/off

Thanks all


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

Im diggin it! Nice work Russ, paint looks sharp as hell for 1.5 topside step .


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Great work in a short time. Not so sure about the pink wheels but each too there own :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sometimes I do miss my Bora, so many nicely modified ones on the VW Scene, the LM's certainl stand out on this model.......:car:

Nice work for 5 hours and I can imagine how you felt pushing through the Man Flu with the machine as I have done it before myself.........


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Cracking work mate... will have to have a look at this MF / DA marlarky now


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job russ

Looks great and the paint looked hard from here let alone polishing it


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

A huge improvement given the time you had but (and you knew this was coming!) those wheels, my eyes, oh my eyes! I really hope it's a girls car mate.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Great work Russ but the wheels are terrible lol


----------

